# Adoption



## Blue_star

I'm 22 and considering adoption for my baby as I am still in University. I would want an open adoption but I fear that after seeing the baby I will not be able to give it away and just end up in tears the entire time.

Does anyone on here know anything about adoption in Canada or has ever adopted or had an experience with adoption? also would I have to get permission from the father of the baby that type of thing? 

I have so many questions about it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just wanted to offer :hugs: I hope you can get some answers.

Would keeping the baby be an option? Loads of mothers go to university and have children :flower:


----------



## CanadianMaple

I think you're very brave for even considering it. I'm in Canada and know of someone who did an open adoption. They stayed in touch and sent pictures a few times a year. The birth mother was always happy to see her daughter was growing up happy and the adoptive parents were so thankful to have the birth mother in their lives.

What province are you in? We have done a bit of research about adoption and I can look through my links to try to help you.


----------



## Blue_star

I'm in Ontario:)


----------



## Jac.

Hey Blue_star, I sent you a pm a while back after reading about your situation. I just came into this forum section as I'm thinking of fostering. I live in Ontario as well, and my husband was adopted, I could find out some stuff from his parents for you, but I would love to help you out. I would hate for you to miss out on an opportunity with your baby and with your schooling. If you want to PM me back, that's great!


----------

